
Why Diversity Programs Fail - michaelrkn
https://hbr.org/2016/07/why-diversity-programs-fail
======
kiriakasis
It has been a while since google decided to fill my news feed with articles
about diversity; I am favorable to diversity but didn't like how it seemed to
be a buzzword, a new fashion void of any meaning.

This show that there is a right way and a wrong way to rise diversity and
often the right way is to make the work place more functional.

